# BSA Paratrooper patent '42



## RidgeWalker (Jan 9, 2018)

Found this patent while researching Birmingham Small Arms. Enjoy.  Originally posted in light cycles forum.


----------



## BSA RIDER (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks for finding the patent. Always wondered that the patent was out there somewhere.
BSA rider


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 6, 2018)

@Kstone


----------



## BSA RIDER (Feb 15, 2018)

Is there more to the patent?


----------



## Mercian (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi,

You can download the original patent from here (although, oddly, there are no drawings).

https://worldwide.espacenet.com/pub...=D&ND=3&date=19420209&DB=EPODOC&locale=en_EP#

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## RidgeWalker (Feb 16, 2018)

That was all I found for that particular patent.  It was accidental that I came across that one, I was searching hub records.  You can pursue the paratrooper frame patents further at espacenet.com.


----------



## Houndsworth (Mar 3, 2018)

The text and the drawing describe the so-called "early model" with the double, small diameter seat tubes and funky weldment at the top for the seat post. Interestingly it describes the hinge as "two L-shaped plates hinged together..." which suggests plain angle bar rather making them from castings as found on most BSAs. My earliest one with serial number 12XX has hinges made from angle bar, unlike my other early model which has hinges same as a common later bike.


----------

